# Restoring Old Grips



## Turtlespeeder (Sep 11, 2016)

Anyone know how to bring the whiteness back to these old grips? Is bleaching safe? Warm soapy water and a toothbrush only got them so clean











Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 11, 2016)

I have the same grips on one of my bikes. Soak them in Westleys Bleach White whitewall cleaner for about 30 minutes. Then lightly scrub with an old toothbrush, rinse, and air dry. They'll look brand new.


----------



## Turtlespeeder (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 11, 2016)

I'd suggest using a real cleaning brush, a tooth brush doesn't cut it IMO.


----------

